# Wasp"IMP" BB Shooter



## Six Foot Halfling (Dec 22, 2019)

So I've been doing a bit of target shooting on my lunch break at work, just to get some daily slinging in and while I was tooling around online I came across the Wasp "Imp" BB Shooting Slingshot. This seems like it might be a good buy for my lunchtime shoots, and was wondering what experiences others had with the product and what their opinions are on Wasp Slingshots in general. I'm U.S.-based, so if I was gonna grab other stuff from Wasp I'd want to get it all at once and was hoping to get some insight from those more experienced than I.


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Not tried the imp before, but I am a wasp aficionado ! I've got quite a few of their frames, excellent quality and design especially for the price. You can't really go wrong mate 






























Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

WASP slingshots are inexpensive and with good quality.

I have WASP Devil, little bigger than IMP.

https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk/product-page/new-wasp-devil-ott-frame


----------



## Six Foot Halfling (Dec 22, 2019)

AlDermietzel said:


> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Oooh, what's this one? Is that the Devil Kalevala mentioned?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk/product-page/new-wasp-missile-ttf-frame

That's WASP Missile TTF


----------



## Six Foot Halfling (Dec 22, 2019)

I pulled the proverbial trigger and decided to buy the Imp Gift Box. I even got the "Christmas Edition," because why not? I'll let you folks know how it shoots after it arrives.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That's it...I'm getting one this year.

I have never had a bad Wasp experience. Been eyeing the Imp for too long.

I've been struggling between Tri-grip, the torpedo, wolf, and Imp.


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

I own also couple of wasps... not many 
The imp is nice, but the jack of all trade device is definite the uniphoxx, my favorites are the stinger and the Tri gripthy fit my hand well!

Gesendet von meinem AGS2-W09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

I recently received the Imp in G10. Solid little sling. If you like 'em small, the Imp is a good choice


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Rattler said:


> I own also couple of wasps... not many
> The imp is nice, but the jack of all trade device is definite the uniphoxx, my favorites are the stinger and the Tri gripthy fit my hand well!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem AGS2-W09 mit Tapatalk


I've been desperate to get a stinger for so long, everytime I talk myself into it, they're out of stock 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

